# Bash o konsole

## ScolaBirra

Ciao, 

ho riavviato il sistema in seguito ad una modifica del kernel. Entro in kde e scopro che i terminali (konsole), non mostrano piu' il solito prompr (scola@legpc107) ma mi mostrano uno spartano 

```
bash-2.05b$ 
```

. Da notare che se faccio un 

```
su -
```

 per root funziona tutto come prima. Ho provato a guardare il file .bashrc ma sembra tutto ok...

Qualche idea?

Ciao

Scola

----------

## ScolaBirra

Dimenticavo... Sulle console invece funziona tutto bene...

----------

## Benve

che hai in .bashrc?

----------

## ScolaBirra

Non l'ho cambiato da quello standard:

```
# /etc/skel/.bashrc:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/skel/.bashrc,v 1.8 2003/02/28 15:45:35 a

zarah Exp $

# This file is sourced by all *interactive* bash shells on startup.  This

# file *should generate no output* or it will break the scp and rcp commands.

# colors for ls, etc.

eval `dircolors -b /etc/DIR_COLORS`

alias d="ls --color"

alias ls="ls --color=auto"

alias ll="ls --color -l"

# Change the window title of X terminals

case $TERM in

        xterm*|rxvt|Eterm|eterm)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007

"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\

"'

                ;;

esac

##uncomment the following to activate bash-completion:

#[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi aggiungere nel bahrc dell'utente un

```
. /etc/profile
```

riavvii konsole e tutto dovrebbe funzionare

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Devi aggiungere nel bahrc dell'utente un
> 
> ```
> . /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

oppure puoi lanciare konsole così

```
konsole --ls
```

----------

## ScolaBirra

Ok, avevo gia' parzialmente risolto inserendo un 

```
source /etc/profile
```

Ma quello che mi fa incavolare e' che da un giorno all'altro mi  cambiano le cose.....

Grazie e ciao

Scola

----------

## koma

se volete fare un bel giochino ed avete una  conessione veloce:

Se avete anche un'utenza ssh di amci o simili, fate qst:

```

#emerge cmatrix

```

editate il .bashrc nelle loro home aggiungendo al fondo:

```

cmatrix -s

```

poi connettetevi da locale con una di queste utenze e godetevi lo spettacolo.

----------

## Benve

 *ScolaBirra wrote:*   

> Ok, avevo gia' parzialmente risolto inserendo un 
> 
> ```
> source /etc/profile
> ```
> ...

 

Non so che dirti, ma a me dava il problema che non caricava .bashrc con Eterm, poi si è risolto da solo senza fare niente

(forse con un emerge -u world)

----------

## akiross

a me e' capitato con un etc-update proprio ieri.

Meno male che 2 giorni fa ho letto questo post  :Smile: 

ciauz

----------

